# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Martesa me shumë  gra një degradim moral e social nën justifikimin e petkut fetar

## pirro10

Vërehet një tendencë paradoksale në shoqërinë shqiptare të dalë me vështirësi nga diktatura ish-komuniste. Në një kohë kur aspiratat e kësaj shoqërie dikur shumë entuziaste për të shkuar në Europë të kristalizuar atëhere edhe nën parrullën e famshme në kohën e ndryshimit të sistemeve: `E duam Shqipërinë si Europa`  sot,  shohim që shoqëria   shqiptare përpiqet të integrohet me dëshirë në BE nëpërmjet plotësimit të kritereve të  integrimit. 
Krahas aspiratave të qarta të kthimit të Shqipërisë në një shtet Europian jo vetëm nga reformat e thella politike, ekonomike dhe sociale,por dhe për shkak të emigracionit prej 1.3 milionë njerëzish ë cilët jetojnë dhe punojnë jashtë shtetit, ashtu dhe për shkak të interesimit të madh të BE dhe SHBA ndaj qeverisë dhe shtetit  shqiptar për ta mbajtur atë afër dhe për ta orientuar se si të mund të plotësojë standardet dhe se si të integrohet tashmë drejt perëndimit o jo nga lindja sic duan disa  të rrjedhur.
Krahas tendencës së theksuar pro-perëndimore të shoqërisë shqiptare, në një kohë kur shoqëria shqiptare evoluon dhe emancipohet vazhdimisht, arsimohet (sepse arsimimi është në fakt e vetmja mënyrë të për ruajtur identitetin kombëtar dhe për të  qënë të barabartë me shoqëritë perëndimore), vërehet gjithashtu një  tendencë sociale  paradoksale, e heshtur ,në rritje, e cila nën petkun fetar po cfaqet dhe po lulëzon në zonat rurale por dhe në qytet  - tendenca e krijimit të familjeve me më shumë se një grua apo familjeve me shumë gra, familje të cilat janë karakteristike për komunitetet myslimane e kryesiht familjet fshatare ose me mentalitet të theksuar fshatar.
Problemi në dukje mund të ngelet deri në nivelin e barcaletave, por faktet janë tronditëse kur sheh se kjo tendencë ushqehet maksimalisht e me bollëk nga crregullimet që po ndodhin në disa faktorë sociale, dhe të etikës e  moralit si:
-	 Niveli i lartë i papunësisë kryesisht tek rinia por dhe tek moshat  e rritura,,
-	Divorcet,
-	Abortet,
-	 niveli i lartë i degjenerimit moral tek disa komunitete të rinjsh  sidomos nga ajo që ndodhet në nga zonat rurale afër qytetit dhe ato që janë larg kujdesit familjar,
-	Abuzimet me programet pornografike, dhe serialet limonadë ameriko-latinas ose të tjera që nxisin degjenerimin e familjes,
-	Disa tradita fetare të cilat justifikohen nën petkun fetar,,
-	Rritja e komunitetit LGBT (lesbikë-homoseksualë-biseksualë-transeksualë),
-	Kriza e moshës së mesme (tek burrat e gratë) e cila theksohet nën stressin e jetesës,
Megjithëse  kultura perëndimore e punës nxit divorcin, abortet, prish familjet, rrit  fëmijë  të stresuar nën konfliktet  familjare, apo fëmijë të rritur pa  dashurinë e domosdoshme e të dyanshme prindërore, gjë që  prodhon vazhdimisht të rinj dhe individë   përherë e më tepër me tendenca dhune e kriminlae, nxit pasivisht prostitucionin e rrugës dhe atë selektiv, kultura dhe tradita  lindore e fetare myslimane, degjenerimin e tregon  nëpërmjet rasteve të shtuara të martesave me shumë gra, martesa të cilat ndonëse reklamohen si martesa të rregullta sipas `parimeve islamike`, në fakt martesa të tilla janë një mënyrë prostituimi me ligj.
Kjo tendencë degjenerimi moral dhe social po i shtohet shoqërisë sonë të trazuar shqiptare krahas prostitucionit  të njohur të dënuar me ligj në Shqipëri, por që edhe kjo formë nuk po njeh pengesë,  duke shkaktuar pasoja të rënda në shoqërinë shqiptare edhe kështu të stresuar që ka vënë në rrezik serioz familjen solide shqiptare.
Martesa me shumë gra e anashkaluar nga ligji shqiptar, por e dënuar që në kohën e Zogut, është një  turp për shoqërinë shqiptare, dhe ve në rrezik familjen shqiptare të tronditur seriozisht nga divorcet, problemet ekonomiko-sociale, dhe nën presionin e degjenerimit moral të shkaktuar  gjithashtu nga pamundësia e cifteve për të bërë një jetë normale në një mjedis dhe jetese të tensionuar për të fituar, sa më shumë para, për të gjetur punë, për të punuar sa më shumë.
Në rastin e individëve që martohen me shumë gra, kemi të bëjmë, me njerëz të degjeneruar dhe kurvarë të cilët pasi kanë bredhur `lule më lule`, `pendohen`, i afrohen fesë jo me qëllimin që të nderojnë dhe të bëjnë punën e Zotit, por për të justifikuar dhe për të kënaqur epshet e tyre perverse duke marrë gra të dyta e të treta, ose dhe më tepër me ligj?! Efektet e këtyre martesave do të jenë në të ardhmen (nëse do të lejohen me ligj) do të jenë shkatërrimtare në rradhë të parë për fëmijët  të cilët do të rriten pa njërën nga dashuritë prindërore e për pasojë do të rriten të dhunshëm,e  me tendenca kriminale,  duke i  shkaktuar shoqërisë shqiptare që po shkon në kah të kundërt me këta delenxhinj- një dëm të madh social e moral.
 Së fundmi,  këta individë  po dëmtojnë edhe komunitetin e respektuar mysliman shqiptar, sepse nëpërmjet këtyre martesave (pavarësisht se ata thonë që e lejon Kurani), ata ulin, nënvlerësojnë, pengojnë emancipimin e gruas shqiptare e cila në zonat rurale, nën hundën e ligjit- dhunohet, përdhunohet, skllavërohet duke krijuar konflikte të rënda moral dhe sociale në shoqërinë shqiptare qoftë me skllavërinë e tyre seksuale me ligj, qoftë duke rritur fëmijë më konflikte psikike, të dhunshëm e ndoshta të rrezikshëm për shoqërinë.

----------


## safinator

Jam mjaftueshmerisht dakord.

----------


## the admiral

personalisht per deri sa te jeme pro legalizimit te prostitucionin, do isha hipokrit sikur te isha kundra martesave me 2,3 apo 15 gra.
nese nje grua do shese trupin e vet, le ta beje. 
nese nje grua deshiron te jete gruaja e dyte, e trete, apo e dymbedhjette e nje burri, le te behet.
as nuk ma ndjene fare.

----------


## BlueBaron

Ku jane verejtur keto martesat poligame ??? Me ate "injorancen" time, ligji ne Shqiperi nuk e lejon poligamine !!! Mos ka ndryshuar gje keto muajt e fundit ???



Me vjen te qesh kur thote se nje faktor ndikues tek poligamia eshte pornografia. Qenka personi i vetem ne bote, i cili kur sheh nje film porno perpiqet te kuptoje subjektin si dhe çfare mesazhi percjell filmi.

 :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: 


Lere pastaj larmia e epiteteve te perdorura. Duket qe eshte nje "puritan" ...

----------


## _MALSORI_

pirro i kujt eshte ky shkrim pershesh..

----------


## puroshkodran

*Kam dy gra, derën hapur për të tretën

shekulli

Ahmet Bajramaj është banor i fshatit Zall Bastar në Tiranë. Është 48 vjeç, për herë të parë është martuar në vitin 1986. Me dasmë të madhe, ashtu siç e do zakoni. Gruan e kishte nga i njëjti fshat, profesioni i saj, mami-infermiere. Aktualisht punon në qendrën shëndetësore të fshatit ku vazhdojnë të banojnë.

Lindën njëra pas tjetrës, 3 vajza. Ahmeti e donte një djalë. Dilte e tepronte si arsye për ta folur njëherë me gruan idenë për njëgrua të dytë! Vite të tëra biseda, përplasje dhe më në fund.. Pas plot 20 vitesh martesë ai çon në shtëpi gruan e dytë me konsensusin e së parës.*

Para se të martohej për të dytën herë, Ahmeti bëhej 5 vetë në familje, ndërsa tani janë 8. Vajza e madhe është 24 vjeçe, kurse djali më i vogël 8. Gruaja e dytë e ka gëzuar me dy djem. Ahmeti dhe dy bashkëshortet jetojnë në të njëjtën banesë dykatëshe, të cilën Bajramaj e ka të trashëguar nga i ati. Sipas tij, ato shkojnë shumë mirë me njëra-tjetrën. Ah, edhe një hollësi..  Gratë janë edhe kushërira, vajza tezesh.

Marrëdhëniet intime? Mëse të mirëkuptueshme. Përderisa arrita të martohesha dhe të kem harmoni në familje, nuk e kam problem këtë pikë, me radhë çdo gjë  thotë Ahmeti që si punë të përditshme bën rrugën Zall Bastar-Tiranë me një  furgon Ford të kuq.  Kur e pyesim a ka ndërmend të marri një grua të tretë, përgjigjja e tij është: Çfarë nuk bën vaki, kërkesa kam pasur boll. Derën të hapur e kam Ky është Ahmeti nga Zall Bastari. Gjithçka për martesat dhe gratë e tij na i rrëfen më poshtë.




Z. Ahmet, jeni i vetmi në këtë fshat që keni dy gra në shtëpi apo ka edhe të tjerë?

Ka pasur të tjerë, momentalisht janë dy. Kanë qenë tre po njeri është larguar nga fshati ka zbritur në Tiranë. Këto gjëra janë bërë me mirëkuptime, por ka pasur edhe nga ato aksidentalet, një shokut tim për shembull i ngeli si dopio gjashtë në dorë, e kishte të dashur, ra shtatzënë dhe kështu iu bënë dy edhe atij.



Me gruan e parë, si jeni martuar?

E kam marrë me dashuri. Edhe ajo është banore e fshatit, punon infermiere-mami në qendrën shëndetësore të Zall Bastarit. Jemi martuar në vitin 1986.



Po me gruan e dytë?

Po edhe me të dytën me dashuri, të dyja i kam gjetur vetë. Kjo e dyta, përveç dashurisë, ka dhe një tjetër histori. Me gruan e parë kisha tre fëmijë, vajza, dhe të treja me operacion. Siç e ka zakoni, e doja një djalë, por edhe plaka më hëngri veshët, bëj një çun, bëj një çun, dhe kështu duhet ti plotësoja dëshirën vetes dhe nënës. Pas martesës me gruan e dytë, kam bërë dy djem.



Bashkëshortja e parë si e priti vendimin tuaj për tu martuar, e pati problem?

Jo, nuk është problem, tani me duar në qafë nuk të lë kush, por nuk është se nxori ndonjë problem të madh. Ato janë edhe kushërira me njëra-tjetrën.  Këto nuk janë vendime që merren për 24 orë, kam ndenjur 4- 5 vjet duke punuar për këtë punë. Pengesë tjetër ishte dhe fakti që gruaja punonte mami, gjithë natën rrinte atje, priste lindje, ndërsa unë duhet të mbaja vajzat. Pra, të bëja si të thuash dhe rolin e nënës.



Po familja e vajzës nuk e ka problem këtë situatë?

Po çdo bëjnë ata? Ku do e çojnë fëmijën vajza? Janë të detyruar ta pranojnë, nuk kanë rrugë tjetër.



A është problem për vajzat në këtë fshat për tu martuar?

Jo. Kjo situatë nuk ka lidhje me martesën e vajzave. Nuk është problem. Mund të ketë ndonjë tek-tuk që kanë kaluar moshën. Unë tre vajzat e mia i fejova për një vit.



Çfarë moshe ka pasur gruaja e dytë kur u martua me ju?

Unë isha 35, ajo ishte 19-20 vjeçe. U martuam në vitin 2001.



Është e vështirë për ju të mbani familjen, se tani jeni familje e madhe?

Po tani, çfarë vështirësie? Ja janë shtuar një tre të tjerë. Nga pesë që ishim ne, u bënë dhe tre, vajtën tetë, mirë, pak nuk janë, por gjithsesi.



Të ardhurat në familjen tuaj cilat janë?

Puna që bëj unë, aq sa mund të çoj në shtëpi, veç kalojmë kohën, dhe gruaja e parë që punon në qendrën shëndetësore.



Nga komuna merr ndihmë?

30 mijë lekë të vjetra asistencë.



Bijat tuaja si e pritën martesën tuaj të dytë?

Nuk e patën problem se kam pasur komunikim të mirë unë me to. Nuk kam luajtur rolin e babit të rreptë. E madhja është 24 vjeçe, e martuar.



Fshati e ka përfolur martesën tuaj?

Ambient fshati, normalisht. Dhe gratë e fshatit me nusen, e pyesnin, se kishin hallin e tyre më shumë, mos i çonte dhe burri i tyre nesër në shtëpi.



Po për sa i përket martesës ligjore, ju jeni celebruar vetëm me gruan e parë apo jo?

Po, vetëm me të parën, pasi nuk ka ligj që të lejojë martesën me dy gra. Ndërsa fëmijëve me gruan e dytë u kam njohur vetëm atësinë.



Si shkojnë gratë me njëra-tjetrën, pasi ato jetojnë në një çati?

Shumë mirë.  Punët i kanë të ndara.



Me të parën keni bërë dasmë?

Me të parën kam bërë dasmë, normale, të madhe, ndërsa me të dytën jo, asgjë, veç e mora e solla në shtëpi, kaq.



Po familjarët e gruas së dytë, e pranuan lehtë martesën tuaj?

Në fillim nuk e pranuan këtë lidhje, por më vonë u qetësuan e tani kemi marrëdhënie të mira.  Dhe ata të gruas së dytë nuk është se e pranuan lehtë, por nuk kanë çfarë të bëjnë.



Të duket vetja i veçantë që ke dy gra në shtëpi?

Çi veçantë! Ambientohesh.  Ka dhe nga ata burra që e dinë historinë time, më kanë ndaluar në rrugë, duke më thënë; ore si ia bëre që i ke mbush mendjen



Ndihesh me fat që ke dy gra?

Jo, fati është si ta kërkosh.



A bëhen xheloze për njëra-tjetrën?

Po çfarë xheloze do bëhen ato tani? U mësuan. Edhe derr të jesh, do zbutesh.



Tani që keni dy gra, mendoni se mund të merrni një të tretë?

Po tani, çfarë nuk ndodh, kurrë mos thuaj kurrë. Derën e kam të hapur. Kërkesa kam pasur, në fshat e jashtë fshatit. I kam thënë unë: Kur të thyejë këmbën ndonjëra, prisni radhën.



Po familjet e nuseve e patën probleme?

Vjehrra e nuses së madhe e pati pak problem se normalisht është me mentalitet të vjetër, ndërsa unë i thoja, do të marr një tjetër veç këtyre dyjave. Aty pastaj heshti



Kur linde djalë, u gëzove?

Normalisht që po. Ishte ajo që doja. Kam pas shumë vizita nga të dyja familjet e nuseve dhe të afërmit e mi.



Çfarë i afron tek ju kaq shumë?

Nuk e di, por unë në fakt nuk i kërcënoj, nuk i rrah. Nuk bëhet çdo gjë me dajak. Me fjalë bëhen punët.



Thatë që keni pasur kërkesa të tjera, sa keni pasur?

Po, kam pasur, por jo shumë, se nuk jam Berluskoni unë.



Ka ndonjë moment që bëhesh pishman?

Jo, i kam bërë me paramendim çdo gjë. 5-6 vjet kam folur çdo ditë me nusen e parë për të marrë këtë të dytën. Nga një çikë çdo ditë.



*Fshati i burrave me shumë gra*



Të shkosh në Zall-Bastar?  Është fshat i kryeqytetit, por nuk ka asnjë lidhje me Tiranën. Për të shkuar atje, harroje se mund të përdorësh një makinë normale. Duhet të jetë fuoristradë që të përballojë gropat, kthesat e vështira. Duket sikur nga momenti në moment mund të përfundosh në përrenjtë e greminat e që të shoqërojnë gjatë gjithë rrugës në malin e Dajtit e atij me Gropa. Mendoni se si mund të jetë rruga kur dhe një mushkë transportohet në fshat me kamion

Natyra që ke përballë, është e bukur, por gjatë gjithë gjatësisë së saj sheh punëtorë dhe makineri gjigante e, herë pas herë, bomba që shpërthejnë shkëmbinjtë dhe transformojnë peizazhin. Pasi kalojmë 2 fshatra, të cilat në pjesën e parë të emrit fillojnë me Zall, na shfaqet Zall Bastari, i cili shtrihet në një pllajë mes malesh. Veç kullave dykatëshe, bien menjëherë në sy minare xhamish të bardha. Në qendër të fshatit gjendet një lokal, me disa karrige të drunjta, ku nuk janë të ulur më shumë se 5 veta, përbri tij qendra shëndetësore e fshatit. Po ashtu, shumë pranë tyre është edhe shkolla, pjesën më të madhe të punonjëseve i ka nga vetë fshati dhe rrethinat përreth.

Njerëzit na shohin me kureshtje. Rrallëherë ndodh që në fshatin e tyre të ketë vizitorë Edhe zbritja në Tiranë është shumë e vështirë për të gjithë banorët. Ata vijnë në kryeqytet vetëm kur kanë ndonjë hall të madh apo kur duan të blejnë diçka.  Të ardhurat e tyre janë nga blegtoria, delet apo lopët, ndërsa pjesa me e madhe e djemve janë në emigrim. Kur pyesim një djalë se me çfarë pune merret, na përgjigjet me shaka se mat rrugët Si ai ka shumë të tjerë të papunë. Nisim pyesim burrat e fshatit për atë që kemi shkuar. Pse burrat e këtij fshati martohen me më shumë se një grua? Kjo gjë nuk është vënë re vetëm vitet e fundit, por edhe para viteve 90 ka pasur raste të tilla në të njëjtën zonë. Banorët na japin argumente nga më të ndryshmet. Më të besueshëm na duken ata që thonë se vajzat e kanë të vështirë të martohen, pasi zona është e thellë bien në dashuri me njëri-tjetrin pasi nuk dalin





Poligamia

Poligamia është praktika e të paturit më shumë se një bashkëshort/e njëkohësisht. Në doktrinën islame, psh  lejohet martesa me më shumë se një grua, por gjithmonë vetëm nëse burri është në gjendej ti trajtojë dhe të veprojë në mënyrë të drejtë me secilën prej tyre. Poligamia gjithmonë kryhet me vullnetin e personit.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ne esence kjo eshte shenje e nje degradimi social, dhe kalbjeje e familjes se mirefillte shqiptare dhe vlerave te saj. 
Degradim social pasi e pare ne aspektin shoqeror, femra e shtepise kthehet ne objekt koleksioni te rendomte. E zevendesueshme dhe aspak speciale. Ne nje shoqeri ku ferma eshte mjaft e nenvleftesuar, nuk ka nevoje per shembuj dhe zakone te tjera qe ta bejne kete dukuri akoma me te theksuar. 
Kalbje e vlerave te familjes shqiptare, sepse per nje arsye a per nje tjeter, Shqiperia ka ruajtur nje tradite familjare shume me te mire se "perendimi".  Ndryshe nga vendet ku femijeve pas nje fare moshe nuk iu bie ne mend per prinderit e tyre, ne e kemi ruajtur solide hallken lidhese familjare. Kjo eshte nje gje per t'u prezervuar e jo per ty ndryre e zvetenuar nga zakone te sajuara prej kafshesh qe arsyetojne me penis. Qofshin keto zakone justifikuese te tipit "shqiptari kerkon femije mashkull prandaj merr grua tjeter", apo akoma me keq te tipit "feja ime me lejon...."

Do me pelqente qe shtepia shqiptare, sipas tradites te kishte nje mbretereshe dhe aq. Ata meshkuj qe e njohin veten si kurvare, bejne mire te mos martohen kurre.

Edhe ujqit qe jane bisha, jane monogame e rrine me nje partner deri ne fund te jetes se tyre.

Dhe ne fund, te gjithe ketyre liberaleve te rinj shqiptare, te cilet gjoja gjykojne me mendje te hapur, me vizion gjoja perendimor, me largpamesi futuristike ju them : "F U C K  Y O U ! ! !"
Uroj qe femrat e fisit tuaj e bijat tuaja te behen gra te dyta, te treta, te katerta e te shtata.

----------


## stern

*Force-Intruder
Shume mire e ke theksuar*

----------


## pirro10

Tradita Islame e pranon qe burri te marre nje grua?
Kurani nuk e thote keshut.
Ne do te shkonim me tradita atehere- dhe tradita e murgjeve eshte te mos martohen fare Pse keshtu do te shkohet/
Ligji nuk e lejon,
Te dy rastet, si prostitucioni ashtu dhe martese me shume gra ka vetem nje qellim: te behet qejf sa te mundet- njeri kraha duke paguar dhe mos mbajtr pergjegjesi  tjetri duke blere gruan si skllave dhe duke e perdorur vetem per qejf.
Turp

----------


## pirro10

Nuk eshte shkrim pershehs por eshte shkrim- shesh-besh- i nderuar.
 Eshte nje shkrim qe po kap nje problem per te cilin heshtet pikerisht se njerez dhe komunitete te ndryshme ne Shqiperi - ju pelqen te shkelin ligjinbiles shkojne aq larg sa te bejne sikur pendohen  kthehen ne `myslimane te devotshem` dhe pastaj bejne gjithashut sikur martohen duke skllaveruar ferma e duke i perdorur ato vetem per shfryrjen e pesheve.
Duke i trajtuar keq, duke i nenvleresuar, dhe duke rritur per fat te keq femije me komplekse dhe kontigjente te krimit.
Turp.

----------


## mia@

Por kur familja e shikon vajzen si nje placke, ngarkese qe duhet heq sa me shpejt nga shtepia priten keto gjera. Meshkuj perverse perfitojne nga injoranca, varferia e familjareve apo mentaliteti i mykur qe  mbizoteron ne zona te humbura  ku eshte turp qe vajza te kthehet te dera e babait. Ne fshatrat e thella te Shqiperise se mesme pritet te degjosh ndodhira te tilla. Ata akoma kane ngel ne kohen e turkut, grate akoma rrine veshur me citjane. 


Nuk ka faj Ahmeti me shok qe gjen shesh e ben pershesh.hehehe :i terbuar:

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Por kur familja e shikon vajzen si nje placke, ngarkese qe duhet heq sa me shpejt nga shtepia priten keto gjera. Meshkuj perverse perfitojne nga injoranca, varferia e familjareve apo mentaliteti i mykur qe  mbizoteron ne zona te humbura  ku eshte turp qe vajza te kthehet te dera e babait. Ne fshatrat e thella te Shqiperise se mesme pritet te degjosh ndodhira te tilla. Ata akoma kane ngel ne kohen e turkut, grate akoma rrine veshur me citjane. 
> 
> 
> Nuk ka faj Ahmeti me shok qe gjen shesh e ben pershesh.hehehe


pse e personalizoni problemin..cfare perversiteti ka ketu..a nuk eshte e drejte e njeriut te martohet me ke te doje..cfare nuk thate ( jo ju personalisht por pjesa dermuese e forumnisteve ) per disa vajza qe nuk kishin rruge tjeter martese perveqse te shkonin ne shumadi..u shfaq patriotizmi ne kulm ketu ne forum..bertitje e cjerrje nga '' mendjendriturit '' e forumit a thua kishte ndodhe nje katastrofe..tani prap na i shani ato femra qe pranojne te martohen me nje burre te martuar a thua se bene katastrofe..kesaj i thone hyp ne lis se te vrave , zbrit prej lisit se te vrava..dikush han kumbulla e ne ketu ne forum na mpihen dhembet..nuk e di kur do te mesojne shqiptaret te mos i fusin hundet ne punet e te tjereve..

ky fenomen eshte sporadik..thjeshte cifte qe kan probleme me martesen e tyre detyrohen te martohet dy e tre here..ahmeti me shoke nuk e bene martesen e dyte se ishin perverse apo se ju pelqente te kishin dy femra ne shtrat..nuk e bene se keshtu ju tha feja apo politika..jo jo ata e bene nga nje problem ne jeten e tyre..e sqaroj mjaft mire biseden dhe mirekuptimin me bashkeshorten e tij ..dhe nuk ishte nje bashkeshorte hajt ma me qitjane siq na e pershkruan mia por kishte pak shkolle..mirepo neve te ndriturve dhe te menqurve na vret syte se cka ben tjetri..tipike shqiptare kur hame buke ne shtepine tone dhe shqetesohemi per problemet e miletit..





> Nuk eshte shkrim pershehs por eshte shkrim- shesh-besh- i nderuar..


duket qe e ke kopjuar diku..sigurisht nga ndonje antifetar psikopat..nejse..eshte mbush forumi me copy-paste budalliqesh....

----------


## the admiral

po kur nje femer nuk ka respekt per vehten dhe pranon te jete gruaja e dyte apo e dymbedhjette e nje burri, do ia jepni ju respektin me zor?
do e detyroni ju qe ajo te respektoje vehten?  :xx: 
nje prostitute nuk ka respekt per vehten, gjitashtu as gruaja e disate e nje burri nuk ka respekt per vehten... nje m*t jane.

na mbyti pseudomoralizmi virtual ketu...

te gjite atyre pseudomoralisteve virtual do i thoja "F U C K Y O U!!!" lol.

----------


## benseven11

Poligamia me ligj eshte e ndaluar ne Shqiperi.Ato qe kane shume gra vetem te paren e kane me letra,te tjerat i kane pa letra,nuk ka zyre bashkie qe te jape vule te dyte
per gruan e dyte kur sheh ne arshive qe aktualisht je i martuar.Perderisa gruaja e 2,3,4,5 nuk te njihet me ligj,nuk te njihet as femija si i ligjshem qe te perket me keto gra.

Si arrijne te martohen 5 here dhe mbajne 5 gra, pa ndodhur
ndonje divorc nuk e kuptoj lol.
Do kene shkuar dhe pare ndonje video tutorial ato
ne Youtube me instruksione se si behet martesa me shume gra. lol
Abuzim me internetin,lol.
Burra idiote,mund te marrin ndonje HIV qe nuk sherohet.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> ....mirepo neve te ndriturve dhe te menqurve na vret syte se cka ben tjetri..tipike shqiptare kur hame buke ne shtepine tone dhe shqetesohemi per problemet e miletit..


Tipike shqiptare, është vetëm ruajtja e vlerave familjare, dhe morale. 
E kam thënë, stërthënë dhe shoh që m'u dashka ta stërthem sërish : rendi juridik në një shtet, krijohet edhe duke u nisur nga traditat dhe normat morale të atij vendi, sepse në fund të fundit për t'i mbrojtur ato janë një pjesë e mirë e ligjeve që krijohen. Dua të dal aty, se ky problem rregullohet edhe me ligj, dhe madje ka një legjilsacion të veçantë që e mbron familjen dhe vlerat e saj, ku ndër të tjera ndalon shprehimisht poligaminë.

Ja si hapet Kodi i Familjes i Republikës së Shqipërisë : neni 1 - "Martesa si një bashkëjetesë ligjore, mbështetet në *barazinë morale* dhe *juridike* mes bashkëshortëve, *në ndjenjën e dashurisë,* respektit dhe mirëkuptimit reciprok, si baza e unitetit në familje. Martesa dhe familja gëzojnë* mbrojtjen e veçantë të shtetit"*
E interpretuar shkurt; pse thotë barazi morale? Po ja që në këtë rast, tradita e këtij shteti të quajtur Shqipëri, lidhet edhe me moralin e kësaj shoqërie, dhe se kjo shoqëri - poligaminë nuk e sheh si diçka të moralshme, madje thekson se burri e gruaja jo vetëm ligjërisht janë të barabartë, por edhe moralisht !!
Gjithashtu, përmend edhe faktin se partnerët që martohen dhe kanë për qëllim krijimin e familjes, e bëjnë këtë sepse e duan njëri tjetrin, dhe jo se "dua një grua që të më bëjë djalë", apo ndonjë pretendim anadollak..
Jo po do thotë njëri : "di unë se me kë martohem, dua të marr dy gra" ! 
Por ja që të thotë se martesa për nga rëndësia që paraqet në shoqërinë e një shteti të caktuar, gëzon mbrojtjen juridike. Pra shtetit i lind e drejta të veprojë, nëse ti nuk respekton këto të drejta, sepse edhe sipas KEDNJ edhe pse e dr.për të lidhë martesë përbën të ashtëquajturën e dr.negative (pra shteti nuk ndërhyn sepse është diçka private) po në të njëjtën kohë për nga rëndësia që mbart është edhe e drejtë pozitive - pra shteti ndërhyn kur shkelen normat mbi martesën dhe familjen.

Neni 7 : "Martesa mund të lidhet ndërmjet *një* burri dhe *një* gruaje që kanë mbushur moshën 18 vjeç"...

Neni 9 : "Nuk mund të lidhë martesë të re personi që është martuar, derisa martesa e mëparshme nuk është shpallur e pavleshme ose nuk është zgjidhur".


Nëse do ndonjëri prap, ia rreshtoj edhe të tjerat...

----------


## s0ni

Malsor s'je me vete 
Eshte dicka shoqerore normale qe do diskutohet apo shqetesohemi me problemet e miletit.

5-vjet rrjeshte i thonte Ahmeti gruas do marr grua tjeter se ti s'me ben cun. Ehh shume qarte e ka sqaruar gruan dhe gruaja me deshire e ka pritur. Ti thoj gruaja atij tani per 5 vjet rrjesht, do marr nje burre tjeter se ashtu ma thote mendja...ncnc. 

Donte cun ai...pse nuk adoptoi nje nga femija e shpise?  Mbaroi puna. Ose ose fundja te rriste ndonje djal te vellait si cunin e tij, keshtu historira kemi degjuar ne ngaqe jemi shoqeri patriarkale. 

Kurse vjerren e ka kercenuar do marr edhe nje grua me shume nese se mbyll gojen ti, pra do ti bej tre per inatin tend. Apo si thote per grate e tij "edhe derr te jesh do zbutesh". Kurse shokut te Ahmetit i "ngeli dopje gjashte" tjetra dhe e solli ne shtepi.

Katastrofe. Me thuaj ti mua tani cfare shembulli i ka dhene 5 femijeve te tij ai? 
Cunave. Nqs ste ben djal nusja, flit e flit derisa te marresh te dyten. Nese sbie dakort vjerra thuaj do marr tre qe ta qepi gojen. Grate do zihen me njera tjetren por edhe derr te jesh do zbutesh.
Vajzave. Nqs nuk i ben cun burrit atehere burri ka te drejte te marri nuse te dyte. 

Gjynah nga ana psiqike, sidomos vajzat e tij kur te behen me femije do kene frike cfare do ti dali mashkull apo femer. Doli vajze e para, pastaj frike me te dytin cfare do ti dal. Dmth po s'bera cun une = me duhet te pranoj grua tjeter ne shtepi nqs do im shoq.
Gjynah dhe bashkshortet e cunave te tij.

Katastrofe.

----------


## mia@

Cifte qe kane probleme me jeten e tyre thote  Malsori. Po ku ka familje pa probleme aman! Zgjidhja na qenka prania e nje personi te trete? Mendoje si per motren tende. Do te dukej normale? Na donte "djale "Ahmeti dhe i ra shkurt. Aq shkurt sa nuk shkoi shume larg po mori vajzen e tezes se gruas. Njerez te shthurur! Po mendonka dhe per nje te trete i shkreti. Po tani cfare problemi ka? Mos do ndonje femije  alien? Boll justifikuat imoralitetin e disa meshkujve.                                                                                                                                        Admiral nuk besoj se gruaja e tij pati mundesi zgjedhjeje. Ku do jetonte ajo e vetme? Ne qiell te hapur apo ne kasolle
lopesh? Se familja se besoj ta merrte mbrapsht. Po ashtu dhe shteti nuk i ofron ndonje asistence. Pale pale po ai kercenon vjehrren qe do marri grua te trete. Po mire ja bejne shushkes kur e ka "shit"cupen per gjithmone  dhe pranon cdo lloj padrejtesie ne kurriz te femijes se vet. Po u qan hallin perverseve tani malsori! E kane nga halli persversitetin, thote ....hehehe Po dhe prostituta nga halli e ka qe bredh o malsor po ts marrim ndryshe. Dhe ajo do ushqej familjen  apo jo? Problem familjar eshte dhe buka e gojes, bile me i rende se mospasja e nje djali. Ta  justifikojme dhe ate thua?!

----------


## the admiral

> Poligamia me ligj eshte e ndaluar ne Shqiperi.Ato qe kane shume gra vetem te paren e kane me letra,te tjerat i kane pa letra,nuk ka zyre bashkie qe te jape vule te dyte
> per gruan e dyte kur sheh ne arshive qe aktualisht je i martuar.Perderisa gruaja e 2,3,4,5 nuk te njihet me ligj,nuk te njihet as femija si i ligjshem qe te perket me keto gra.
> .


mos e merr nga ana ligjore se komplikohet shume pastaj.
poligamia jo vetem qe eshte e ndaluar me ligj, por eshte edhe e llogaritur si krim (flas per ne europe. nuk e di a eshte keshtu edhe ne shqiperi).
sdq une shoh mjaft analogji mes poligamise dhe prostitucionit. nejse.

*mendoj se poligamia eshte ndaluar per te mire te burrit. te kesh dy gra do te thote te keshe edhe dy vjehrra...*  :xx:

----------


## daniieli

A eshte krim te keshe nje grua te ligjeshme dhe 5 dashnore ne te zeze???  nese po si denohen keta qe bejne nje gje te tille.

Me sa di une ai qe ka nje grua me letra dhe 4-5 pa letra tek ne quhet kurveri,orospillek,apo prostitucion

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Malsor s'je me vete 
> Eshte dicka shoqerore normale qe do diskutohet apo shqetesohemi me problemet e miletit.
> 
> 5-vjet rrjeshte i thonte Ahmeti gruas do marr grua tjeter se ti s'me ben cun. Ehh shume qarte e ka sqaruar gruan dhe gruaja me deshire e ka pritur. Ti thoj gruaja atij tani per 5 vjet rrjesht, do marr nje burre tjeter se ashtu ma thote mendja...ncnc. 
> 
> Donte cun ai...pse nuk adoptoi nje nga femija e shpise?  Mbaroi puna. Ose ose fundja te rriste ndonje djal te vellait si cunin e tij, keshtu historira kemi degjuar ne ngaqe jemi shoqeri patriarkale. 
> 
> Kurse vjerren e ka kercenuar do marr edhe nje grua me shume nese se mbyll gojen ti, pra do ti bej tre per inatin tend. Apo si thote per grate e tij "edhe derr te jesh do zbutesh". Kurse shokut te Ahmetit i "ngeli dopje gjashte" tjetra dhe e solli ne shtepi.
> 
> ...





> Cifte qe kane probleme me jeten e tyre thote  Malsori. Po ku ka familje pa probleme aman! Zgjidhja na qenka prania e nje personi te trete? Mendoje si per motren tende. Do te dukej normale? Na donte "djale "Ahmeti dhe i ra shkurt. Aq shkurt sa nuk shkoi shume larg po mori vajzen e tezes se gruas. Njerez te shthurur! Po mendonka dhe per nje te trete i shkreti. Po tani cfare problemi ka? Mos do ndonje femije  alien? Boll justifikuat imoralitetin e disa meshkujve.                                                                                                                                        Admiral nuk besoj se gruaja e tij pati mundesi zgjedhjeje. Ku do jetonte ajo e vetme? Ne qiell te hapur apo ne kasolle
> lopesh? Se familja se besoj ta merrte mbrapsht. Po ashtu dhe shteti nuk i ofron ndonje asistence. Pale pale po ai kercenon vjehrren qe do marri grua te trete. Po mire ja bejne shushkes kur e ka "shit"cupen per gjithmone  dhe pranon cdo lloj padrejtesie ne kurriz te femijes se vet. Po u qan hallin perverseve tani malsori! E kane nga halli persversitetin, thote ....hehehe Po dhe prostituta nga halli e ka qe bredh o malsor po ts marrim ndryshe. Dhe ajo do ushqej familjen  apo jo? Problem familjar eshte dhe buka e gojes, bile me i rende se mospasja e nje djali. Ta  justifikojme dhe ate thua?!


hej dreq o pune..po me ke te martohet ajo e shkrete..neve kujdestaret e tyre i themi ;
mos u marto me shkie
mos u marto me maqedon..
mos u marto me zezak..mos u marto me dreq..
tani i themi mos u marto me nje burre te martua..a ka te drejte dikush te thote po me ke dreqin te martohem..me ke dreqin jua bej qejfin juve..a mos ma qani koken ( per te mos thene ndonje fjale tjeter ) se e di vete cka bej...ka shume te drejte dikush te shprehet edhe me keq se keshtu..dhe neve te ndriturve te forumit nuk na ngelet gje tjeter pos futja e bishtit nder shale dhe mbyllja e gojes..

mesojeni ju femrat e ndritura se eshte qeshtje shijesh kjo pune..shija e nje femre eshte te rrije shterpe tere jeten..shija e tjetres eshte te kete nje burre ne shtrat e 5 ne qarshi..shija e tjetres eshte te kete nje burre e ta fleje mendjen..kurse shija e nje tjetre eshte ta ndaje burrin edhe me nje tjeter..shije shije kjo dynja,shija shijes nuk i ngja...nuk e di nese e keni degjuar ate shprehjen popullore '' kur nuk kemi pulen do hame sorren''...

perderisa te kemi rraport mjaft te keq midis mashkullit dhe femres shqiptare qe me sa di une eshte 1-3 do kemi femra qe do martohen me serbe e maqedone ,me zezake e me kineze,me burra te martuar e te pa martuar..bile do kete edhe nga ato femra qe do martohen edhe me dreqin...

edhe nje here dijeni se ne dasmen e tjetrit kercen gjithkush...kur te beni dasmen tuaj shiheni sa veshtire do ta keni te kerceni...

----------

